

JS IDE for iPad from makers of Visual Studio - georgp
http://blog.anui.com/post/59558770402/jasic-1-0-on-the-app-store-anui-proudly-announces

======
georgp
Anui’s Jasic jsut was released on the app store. It's a full fledged
integrated developer environment for iPad. Build a full app on the iPad. The
team behind this effort is impressive. Mohsen Agsen built Visual Studio and
ran the C++ team at Microsoft.

